# CPU Kühler komisches fiepen



## red089 (3. Februar 2011)

*CPU Kühler komisches fiepen*

Hallo liebe Pcgh-Freunde 

  Mein CPU Kühler (Scynte Mugen REV B, der ja eig total leise sein soll) macht „komische“ Geräusche.
  Nachdem ich z.b. ein bisschen COD gespielt habe (eig. egal welches Spiel) hör ich im Hintergrund ein leisen art fiepen.
  Ich hab nachgeschaut was es sein könnte und das Geräusch kommt vom meiner Meinung vom CPU-Kühler, also den Mugen.

  Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wo ich die lüftergeschwindigtkeit automatisch hochstellen kann um überhaupt festzustellen das es der CPU kühler ist ? Also eine art Tool? Wo ich auch zum Beispiel die Umdrehung erhöhen kann, da ich vermute das es ab einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt nicht mehr solche geräusche macht.

  Kann mir jemand dabei helfen ?

  LG

EDIT: Oder eine andere Frage. VLL macht ja der Mugen solche art geräusche ?! Also eine art hochfrequenizges fiepen wenn er leuft?, hab deswegen schon den PC n bisschen weiter weg gestellt, mich nervts ein wenig.


----------



## TH1984 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler komisches fiepen*

Hallo red,

ich denke eher, das dass was du da hörst, Spulenfiepen ist. 
Achte einfach mal darauf, das fiepen sollte nicht vom Mugen kommen, sondern von den bauteilen auf dem mainboard rund um den CPU sockel.

grüße


----------



## red089 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler komisches fiepen*



TH1984 schrieb:


> Hallo red,
> 
> ich denke eher, das dass was du da hörst, Spulenfiepen ist.
> Achte einfach mal darauf, das fiepen sollte nicht vom Mugen kommen, sondern von den bauteilen auf dem mainboard rund um den CPU sockel.
> ...



Hallo TH1984,

danke für deine Antwort.
Ich habe den Computer einmal aufgemacht und bin näher an die GPU hingegangen, die konnt ich nicht raushören (gtx 470 soc) ich glaub das kann ich ausschließen.

Ich habe einmal Prime laufen lassen, also der CPU stresstest und da war nach n bisschen Zeit auch dieses fiepen, und ich glaube es kamm vom CPU Kühler, bzw bin ich ganz nah rangegangen und es kam da her.

LG


----------



## TH1984 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler komisches fiepen*



red089 schrieb:


> Hallo TH1984,
> 
> danke für deine Antwort.
> Ich habe den Computer einmal aufgemacht und bin näher an die GPU hingegangen, die konnt ich nicht raushören (gtx 470 soc) ich glaub das kann ich ausschließen.
> ...


 
NICHT die GPU (grafikkarte) sondern der CPU sockel. der kühler als solcher kann nicht fiepen, aber die bauteile am CPU sockel, was nicht grade ungewöhnlich ist.


----------



## -Thunderbird- (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler komisches fiepen*

Na wenn du dir sicher bist, dass es der Lüfter vom Mugen ist, dann halt ihn doch einfach mal kurz mit der Hand an (wegen ein paar Sekunden überhitzt die CPU nicht). Wenn es dann immernoch fiept ist es nicht der Kühler 
Aber wenn ein Lüfter Geräusche macht, dann ist das mMn nicht hochfrequent, so wie du es beschreibst. Von daher: Siehe TH1984

Nachtrag: Bei meinem Gigabyte P35 kann ich die Lüftergeschwindigkeit via Software regeln. Oder du klemmst den CPU-Kühler mal an 12V.


----------



## kress (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler komisches fiepen*

TH hat schon recht, der Cpu Kühler kann eigentlich nicht fiepen.
Falls du den Lüfter meinst, zieh ihn doch einfach mal ab, wenns es fiept, der Mugen 2 kann bestimmt mal kurz passiv betrieben werden.

Denke aber auch, dass es vom Board kommt.


----------



## red089 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler komisches fiepen*

Danke an alle für die Antworten.

Ja ich mein nicht den Lüfter an sich also nicht das was dreht sondern dieses große teil an dem der Lüfter dranhängt (entschuldigt diese ausdrucksweiße, kenne mich nicht sonderlich gut aus.


----------



## red089 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler komisches fiepen*



-Thunderbird- schrieb:


> Na wenn du dir sicher bist, dass es der Lüfter vom Mugen ist, dann halt ihn doch einfach mal kurz mit der Hand an (wegen ein paar Sekunden überhitzt die CPU nicht). Wenn es dann immernoch fiept ist es nicht der Kühler
> Aber wenn ein Lüfter Geräusche macht, dann ist das mMn nicht hochfrequent, so wie du es beschreibst. Von daher: Siehe TH1984
> 
> Nachtrag: Bei meinem Gigabyte P35 kann ich die Lüftergeschwindigkeit via Software regeln. Oder du klemmst den CPU-Kühler mal an 12V.



Was hätte das für ein Effek, es an 12V anzuklemmen?

Mein Board ist das Asus M4A87tD Evo


----------



## kress (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler komisches fiepen*

Ja, der Cpu-Kühler kann eigentlich keine Geräusche erzeugen, ist ja weder Strom drauf noch bewegt er sich.


----------



## -Thunderbird- (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler komisches fiepen*



red089 schrieb:


> Was hätte das für ein Effek, es an 12V anzuklemmen?
> 
> Mein Board ist das Asus M4A87tD Evo



ich hatte die Idee, weil du oben meintest ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt die Lüftergeschwindigkeit hochzustellen. Mit 12V läuft er dann auf Vollgas. Das war meine Idee dabei.


----------



## red089 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler komisches fiepen*

Naja ok.

Hab mich mal im Internet rumgeschaut und hab dort tatsächlich viele Sachen gehört/gefunden das das Mainboard solche Geräusche produzieren kann.

  Es klang so als wäre das nicht untypisch das es solche geräusche gibt, können die den System schaden ? Ich habe keine große Lust es auszubauen und da hinzuschicken, vor allem da ich das System nicht zusammengebaut habe und deshalb mich nicht gut auskenne.

  Schade das ich mit meiner Lüftersteuerung (NZXT Phentom) die Lüfter nicht noch höher stellen kann, damit mich das Geräusch nicht mehr stört ^^


----------



## TH1984 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler komisches fiepen*

Schädlich ist das Geräusch höchstens für deine Ohren. Wenn es für dich unerträglich laut ist, kannst du versuchen es umzutauschen. Ich bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher ob es sich um einen Mangel am Gerät handelt, und der Händler es umtauschen muss.

Hehe oder du wartest einfach bis du älter bist, dann nimmt deine fähigkeit hochfrequente töne wahr zu nehmen drastisch ab, und du hörst es nicht mehr ^^


----------



## red089 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler komisches fiepen*



TH1984 schrieb:


> Schädlich ist das Geräusch höchstens für deine Ohren. Wenn es für dich unerträglich laut ist, kannst du versuchen es umzutauschen. Ich bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher ob es sich um einen Mangel am Gerät handelt, und der Händler es umtauschen muss.
> 
> Hehe oder du wartest einfach bis du älter bist, dann nimmt deine fähigkeit hochfrequente töne wahr zu nehmen drastisch ab, und du hörst es nicht mehr ^^




  ^^.
  Naja es hält sich deutlich in Grenzen.

  Ich hab jetzt jeden Tag , wenn ich von der Arbeit nach hause kam, den Computer immer anders hingestellt (rechts von mir, links, vorne, auf einen kleinen Tisch neben mir und und und …^^)  um zu schauen wo ich es am wenigsten wahrnehme.

  Ich bin da vieeeel zu pingelig, das muss ich mir abgewöhnen.  (Jemand n tipp für mich =P)

  Ich werd es nicht austauschen solange es nicht kaputt ist oder sonst was, denk ich.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler komisches fiepen*

Wie wärs mit einem ohrumschließenden Headset in geschlossener Bauweise?


----------



## red089 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler komisches fiepen*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem ohrumschließenden Headset in geschlossener Bauweise?


xD
mal sehen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler komisches fiepen*

black noise generator bauen


----------



## Bierseppi (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler komisches fiepen*

oder du nimmst eine   dämm matte und baust diese in gehäuse das ist einfach zu handhaben und schadet dem pc nicht und es dämpft die lautstärke


----------

